# Fat Daddys ATV Park



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Got a group going sat to ride if anybody else wants to go n meet up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I was just looking at their site today. Have you ever been? I never have. It looks like its somewhere I could take my kids(7&5) and them have something to do without riding all day.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya we been going for along time when it used to be sandhill its a great mix of riding you have sand pits and hills.. dry trails..mud and the river to ride down when its not flooded the only prob is most of the back trails are narrow but they are slowly working on widen em out


There isnt too much to do but riding there there is the river to swim in and they can play in some of the mud pits up front but other than that its pretty much it besides riding but they are family oriented so it is a good place to take kids and ride I normally take my 2yr old there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abthis01 (Jun 7, 2011)

Post up some pics after your ride...been wanting to take a trip from Ocala up there, been needing some where new to ride thats kid safe!


----------



## ibgoatin (May 14, 2013)

11 or so of us are going this weekend


----------

